# Pokemon Platinum Release Date Confirmed!



## Kuya (Jul 10, 2008)

It looks like the japanese release date for the new Pokemon Platinum will be *September 13, 2008* for the price of 4,800 yen.

Below is the complete translation of the August Coro Coro issue:

(1) New story! Hunt down Team Galactic (again!)

* Interpol arrives!
* A new member has joined the team!
* (Both Dialga and Palkia appear at Spear Pillar)

(2) Sinnoh now has its own Battle Frontier!

* The Battle Frontier arrives in the Fight Area! It’s now a part of the Battle Tower!
* Exchange Battle Points (BP) at various new facilities!

(3) New Wi-Fi capabilities!

* Each Pokemon Center’s basement level has been expanded and now has new facilities that can support up to 20 player playing at the same time!
* Play new Poffin making game inside Swalot’s mouth (a Swalot-shaped machine, not an actual Swalot)

(4) New GTS capabilities! Battle Recorder confirmed!

* There is a new GTS in Jubilife City! It has new facilities, including a Global Terminal!
* New item: Battle Recorder: Record videos of your matches and share them with the world!

Shaymin’s secret forme change procedures (This mostly reiterates what we already knew from previous updates)

1. Receive Shaymin via Wi-Fi to Diamond/Pearl at movie theatres
2. Transfer the Shaymin to Platinum
3. In Floarama Town, receive the Flower of Glacidea!
4. Use the Flower of Glacidea on Shaymin!
5. Shaymin changes from Land Forme to Sky Forme (Grass/Flying, 0.4m, 5.2kg, Ability: Serene Grace)

Giratina’s forme change is a mystery!

* Use of Origin Forme is exclusive to Ruined World (Another Forme everywhere else).
* Origin Forme ability = Levitate? Hard to read due to blurry scan
* More info about how Giratina changes forme will be revealed in the next issue!

That Battle Recorder sounds very interesting if true...

Original Source: Pokemon Platinum News

EDIT: Also, pretty much the same stuff is posted on serebii.net
Source: Serebii


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 10, 2008)

awesome!!thnx dude
EDIT: Maybe, instead of us americans/europeans/aus. waiting till probobly like april for the damn translaters to translate the game...someone could possibly make a translation patch...?


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Jul 10, 2008)

this game is going to be cool i hop someone translate it or we can get it earlier than usally


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 10, 2008)

tjtjaj said:
			
		

> this game is going to be cool i hop someone translate it or we can get it earlier than usally


a translation patch would be awesome!!!


----------



## Kuya (Jul 10, 2008)

I doubt anyone is going to translate it because Nintendo would be too stupid to just leave it as it is. It will come out to North American shores.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 10, 2008)

Kuya said:
			
		

> I doubt anyone is going to translate it because Nintendo would be too stupid to just leave it as it is. It will come out to North American shores.


it will come eventually. but diamond and pearl was released in sept in jp, it came like about 8months later for the na and eu release. I mean what the ****


----------



## Kuya (Jul 10, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> Kuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but people dont usually do translations if they are already going to be officially translated... were probably just going to have to wait it out. :/


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 10, 2008)

nooooo!


----------



## Satangel (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure about that.
But, hey, just play some D/P if you really want to play Pokemon


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 10, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm pretty sure about that.
> But, hey, just play some D/P if you really want to play Pokemon


I finished my F****ing d and F***ing pearl...SCREW you nintendo and your lazy translators!!!!!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 10, 2008)

YAY! I can't wait. POKeSAV will be updated after this...


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 10, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> YAY! I can't wait. POKeSAV will be updated after this...


Who cares about cheating? THe actual game is more important!!!


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 10, 2008)

Not another Pokemon game


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 10, 2008)

(1) New story! Hunt down Team Galactic (again!)

^Wow, if that's considered new...*sighs*  

Then again, it's the same old story every generation anyway.  =P


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 10, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> (1) New story! Hunt down Team Galactic (again!)
> 
> ^Wow, if that's considered new...*sighs*
> 
> Then again, it's the same old story every generation anyway.  =P


yep...think about it: pokemon yellow,crystal,emerald,and now platinum


----------



## Kuya (Jul 10, 2008)

Lol at the story comment. Yeah, its always the same, but at least its not the same story as D/P. I figured Platinum would just be D/P v1.1 .... But its more like D/P v1.5!


----------



## SkH (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow, cool infos indeed!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just hope we can have FAR MORE room in our Pal Pads...


----------



## da_head (Jul 10, 2008)

i'm still waiting for pokemon black! i no it will come out someday

(playing as team rocket, stealing other ppls pokemon)

that would be awesome rofl


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Jul 10, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> Kuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats true  that why when it come out i hope someone will translate it


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 10, 2008)

tjtjaj said:
			
		

> pokemongalaxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes I really hope someone translates it as well, like they did jus


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 10, 2008)

Yay that's one day before my birthday! I'm looking forwards to this, I think... I completed Pearl, hopefully this won't be too similar.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Yay that's one day before my birthday! I'm looking forwards to this, I think... I completed Pearl, hopefully this won't be too similar.


well pokemon emerald was pretty similar to ruby and sapphire but just better so i guessing platinum will be another improve version


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 10, 2008)

tjtjaj said:
			
		

> Sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly. But one thing noticable is the improvements made for wifi. I hope we wont need fcs for trading and battling...


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 10, 2008)

....Interpol? Interpol? INTERPOL? INTER-FUCKING-POL?!?

what the fuck kind of business does Interpol have in pokemon! "oh we're shitty cops and since we can't catch the bad guys ourselves we're gonna trust a prepubescent teenager with his mutant little gremlins to go in and cockfight with them! that should tell'em!"


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Jul 10, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> tjtjaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah when i first played pokemon pearl i was mad that people had to be your friend to fight them.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 10, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> ....Interpol? Interpol? INTERPOL? INTER-FUCKING-POL?!?
> 
> what the fuck kind of business does Interpol have in pokemon! "oh we're shitty cops and since we can't catch the bad guys ourselves we're gonna trust a prepubescent teenager with his mutant little gremlins to go in and cockfight with them! that should tell'em!"
> ...  '^.^ ...cockfight?gross
> ...


why did nintendo make it like that anyways?Couldnt they justve taken voicechat off or something when random battling?


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Jul 10, 2008)

they probaly plan to realease platinum and they wanted platinum that pearl and diamond never had so they probaly left random wifi battle out LOL

p.s.i like your site pokemongalaxy im on it right now


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 10, 2008)

do you know what a cockfight is? it's when you make CHICKENS fight and bet on them.

idk why it isn't called CHICKEN fighting, buuuuuuut thats that way it goes =\


----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 10, 2008)

for some reason I always thought the sequel to DP would revolve around Arceus....


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Jul 10, 2008)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> for some reason I always thought the sequel to DP would revolve around Arceus....


LOL i did too but guess i was wrong


----------



## da_head (Jul 10, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> idk why it isn't called CHICKEN fighting, buuuuuuut thats that way it goes =\



cuz they don't use chickens to fight, they use cocks (aka male versions of chickens)


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 10, 2008)

@titjaj: thnx, somebody added me to their friends list(points at u)guess ill have to do the same ^^PS: which site are u on?
@airpirate: same here...?
@silent: ok then...


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Jul 10, 2008)

i was on pokemongalaxy


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 10, 2008)

tjtjaj said:
			
		

> i was on pokemongalaxy


oh thnx, is it good? any improvements i can make?


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Jul 10, 2008)

no none that i can think of


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 10, 2008)

tjtjaj said:
			
		

> no none that i can think of


k thnx


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow nice. Can't wait til September then. Everyone is going to be all over it when it does come out..


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 10, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> Wow nice. Can't wait til September then. Everyone is going to be all over it when it does come out..


yep, especially places like serebii.net and marrriland.com


----------



## JPH (Jul 10, 2008)

Eh, at least they're putting more effort into this than they did with the previous "extra" ones (Yellow, Crystal, Emerald).
Not worth buying though


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 10, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> Infinity-X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so true. Too bad I won't have that problem.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 10, 2008)

Dude pokemongalaxy get over the translation, no group wants to do it when the official translation will just be better and their efforts will have been for nought. Translating a game like pokemon takes tons of time and technical work. If you want to play it that bad and you've already played diamond and pearl, you can probably get through the Japanese version.

I'm not too interested in any pokemon news that doesn't contain "Snap 2" in the title.


----------



## alex (Jul 10, 2008)

mmkk, I'm going to try and get the japanese version of the game online, and get the English later, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I can't wait! It's practically around the corner!


----------



## Trolly (Jul 10, 2008)

Why on Earth would someone do a translation patch for a game where most of the text is in English already because of D/P?
You know what most of the stuff is in English already, plus it would take a lot more effort than it's worth!


----------



## Sephi (Jul 10, 2008)

I lost interest in Pokemon after playing Ruby/Sapphire. After that everything just seemed incredibly repetitive and really boring.

To me Pokemon = absolutely lame.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jul 10, 2008)

lol, I lost interest after Red/Blue! Churning out the same old franchises, but with a bit of polish on them, is par for the course for N.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 11, 2008)

lostsoul5673 said:
			
		

> mmkk, I'm going to try and get the japanese version of the game online, and get the English later,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same


----------



## itsRANDELL (Jul 11, 2008)

Yay~ A New Pokemon Game for me to enjoy. The battle recorder seems nice and useful for making youtube videos. So you don't have to actually play while recording.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 12, 2008)

I wish I knew Japanese.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 14, 2008)

9-Voltage said:
			
		

> I wish I knew Japanese.


lol most of us wish that...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 16, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> 9-Voltage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, lucky for me i have a brother that can understand Japanese!


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 16, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> yep...think about it: pokemon yellow,crystal,emerald,and now platinum



the steel and titanium and sapphire....no wait.


----------



## Zantheo (Jul 16, 2008)

How about this:
Screw platinium
Make Generation V
Make only ONE game

And come to think about it, i don't think they got any more good names for the next gen. They did it from colours to metals to gems, and now platinium? what's the next going to be? Mithrill?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jul 16, 2008)

What Nintendo should do is ditch the whole fighting thing, and remake it from the ground. I'm not sure how it should work, but at least it should be 3D, and have a better, not-as-boring battle system. Maybe Realtime fighting? I mean, it's been the same damn type of game since Red/Blue, with Gimmicks thrown all over the place with every new generation.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 16, 2008)

Extreme Coder said:
			
		

> What Nintendo should do is ditch the whole fighting thing, and remake it from the ground. I'm not sure how it should work, but at least it should be 3D, and have a better, not-as-boring battle system. Maybe Realtime fighting? I mean, it's been the same damn type of game since Red/Blue, with Gimmicks thrown all over the place with every new generation.


Exactly, I got really bored of Pokemon now because it's almost all the same system over and over again, but with oohh new pokemon and places >.>


----------



## mflo (Jul 16, 2008)

They could uhh... Make  a Pokemon Tactics RED/BLUE/YELLOW/RAINBOW/BLAH! You know what I'm saying? They could go in the direction of FF.

heheh... Just kidding.


----------

